# my sugar showpiece



## kent2981 (Jul 15, 2006)

hi all,

first, i'd like to start off by thanking everyone who has given me advice, (rook, pan, and all the rest) secondly, I have my design finalized, but i need a little more help

1-does anyone have a recipe for pressed sugar

2-where can i get isomalt


thanks all


peace


kent


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

#1). Nothing more than sugar and egg whites. I am assuming you are talking about moulding sugar. Too make this use 1Kg sugar to one egg white, you can scoop insides after about 1 to 2 hours, you should give it a full day to harden though.

#2). www.pastrywiz.com or www.chefrubber.com or Albert Uster I don't have the web address.

Hope this helps.

Rgds Rook


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Kent
A Few more sites that have assorted sugar and pastry items.
HTH, pan
If you have to order much more then you need, let me know and I can shoot you some isomalt, I have plenty.

http://www.auiswiss.com/
http://www.chefrubber.com/default.html
http://www.chefdepot.net/products.htm
http://www.culinart.net/index.html
http://www.bakedeco.com/
http://www.pastryitems.com/decoration_tools.htm
http://www.culinarycookware.com/
http://www.pastrychef.com/htmlpages/products.html
http://www.culinarycookware.com/cata...Pastry%20Tools
http://www.atacom.com/program/atacom...ase_clear_copy
http://www.cakesbydesign.cc/ToolsSupplies.html
http://shop.bakerscatalogue.com/land...=Cocoa+Butter+


----------

